# Bringing home a "Gumbo" Rat



## ratgirl87 (Mar 1, 2013)

We have a ritual. Every other Sunday we take my stepson to the pet store and get treats, etc. for his turtle, Robert. I always take him to see the rats. I have owned them for many years, but after my last two reached their expiration date I didn't get anymore. It always brings me joy to go look at their cute little faces. My husband thinks we're crazy and that rats aren't pets. (But turtles are? Gimme a break)
So this Sunday we are at the store looking at the rats when the manager came over and was giving the rats a daily once over. She offered to let my stepson pet her. I wasn't sure how he was going to react after dad giving him the heebie jeebie speech, but he stepped right up and petted away. The manager, Alyssa, and I ended up having a conversation about my affinity for rats and she let me know they had a male that they couldn't keep with the females and had been there for a few months. She said they were adopting him out and she felt guilty because the staff hadn't gotten to give him as much affection as they'd like. I knew my husband was going to say no, but I gave it a shot. It was actually my mother, who thought I was crazy for owning them in the first place, who convinced him that he should do whatever made her little girl happy. So after buying a new home and supplies and toys, we signed papers on our new family member. But what to name him?
That evening, when we dropped my stepson off at his mother's home, he announced loud and proud," Mom! We got a GUMBO rat!" We laughed so hard and Gumbo was officially named.


----------



## Bluelilly (Apr 4, 2013)

Aaaww you stepson sounds just presous !!!! ;D


----------

